# Howdy From Texas!



## WMchristoval (May 6, 2009)

Member Christoval lodge No. 901 Currently Sitting in the West & will proceed East in June.


----------



## TCShelton (May 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!

If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 6, 2009)

Howdy Brother and welcome


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums Brother !


----------



## rhitland (May 8, 2009)

cheers good to have you


----------

